# 7-year GS won't sleep at night!!!! Help!



## Seb'smama (Aug 4, 2013)

My GS mix will be 8 in October (don't think he's old enough to have CCD), he is 110 lbs, and had a well-visit in March. The vet said he was beginning to have hip pain after she moved his back leg in a certain position, but that as long as he was still active with no whining, etc. just to start him on Glyco Flex III. He's been great! Three weeks ago, I divorced and my dog and I moved into a new apt. (I was only married for a year, so I don't think he is missing the ex). I knew it would take my dog a few weeks to settle in, but this is getting ridiculous! He naps during the day like usual, I take him on an hour to an 1 1/2 hour walk every night, he eats dinner 2 hours later, and the minute I go to bed, he begins pacing the apt. Some nights he doesn't stop till I get up for the day! I'm on vacation right now so I'm with him everyday and he naps most of the day (not unusual for him), plays a little outside, takes a long walk, isn't barking or whining, so I don't get it!!! I'm losing my mind! I tell him firmly to "Lay Down" and he ignores me! (This used to work when he would bark at something during the night). I've tried taking him out, but he just paces, doesn't need to go to the bathroom. I'm worried the neighbor downstairs is going to complain soon. He walks the perimeter of the apt. ALL NIGHT LONG!!! He just keeps going in the same path over and over around the whole place, each bedroom, the kitchen, the bathroom, trying to open closets...I'm losing it from sleep exhaustion. The other night I gave him Benadryl and it kicked in at six a.m. and he finally layed down. Last night, I had to take a sleeping pill so I could get some sleep. Sure enough, when I woke at 7 a.m., I could hear him making his rounds. Now that I am up watching t.v., he is lying on the carpet next to the couch sleeping. A friend said that maybe he's hearing something, but I've tried closing the windows, playing soft music...nothing works!!!! I would think he would be whining or barking if he was hearing something. I don't know what to do besides take him to the vet where they will charge me $5000 for a million tests. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Can you confine him to your bedroom and just practice "tuff love"? As long as there is no other apparent reason for his behavior like a health issue. I know when we took Lakota on along weekend she paced in the cottage but settled down at night most likely because she was so tired.


----------



## Seb'smama (Aug 4, 2013)

I tried closing my door and ignoring him the other night and he circled my bedroom non-stop and with each circle, he would stick his nose in my face...it ended up being worse:-( He also kept going to the window and trying to stick his nose through the blinds, cracking three of the blinds, I had to move my dresser in a way that he couldn't get at the window anymore. I ignored him, so not to encourage his behavior, but I finally opened the door because he seemed too anxious confined to the room. When he's pacing the entire apt., he's not whining, but when I kept him in the room, it escalated. Before I go back to work, I'm going to take him to the vet to make sure everything is ok. It would kill me if something were wrong and I'm just not figuring it out. I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this happen. Everything I find online goes back to CCD, and I doubt he's old enough to have that.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

when i moved out and got my divorce my dogs came with me too(but after 8 years with the idiot) i made sure i kept the routine exactly the same as before, so that the dogs had something similar to not throw them off balance. both dogs did good with the routine staying the same, and i played a radio while i was at work, once i got home i walked them so much it was tiring for all of us, basically after work walk them for an hour, feed them, then walk them till it got dark out (3 hours as it was winter) and then by the time we got back to the apt they were exhausted (me too lol). try more routine that he had before and more exercise.. like alot more exercise


----------



## Seb'smama (Aug 4, 2013)

I guess I can increase the walk to 2 hours, I've just been cautious of the weather. In sunny Southern Cal, I don't like to go too early when the ground is still hot, so I wait till about 6:30, and then by 8, the coyotes (and mountain lions somedays) are out (I'm not worried about just one, but I don't want to run into a pack...not sure my mace would work on a pack?? The coyotes here will run up to someone walking a small dog, grab the dog and eat it right in front of them!!! Don't think they could do that to my dog, as he is so large and tall, but since he is extremely friendly and hasn't ever been in a situation where he was attacked and had to defend his life...well, let's just say I wouldn't want to find out!! I only weigh 25 lbs more than him and I'd lose my own life trying to save him...) The coyotes are also out in the early morning:-( It's gotten worse in recent years as they are building more and more into their land (I live next to the mountains).


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I was house-sitting recently, and the first night we were there, my 8 month old did the same thing, literally non-stop pacing. The next night, I set up the travel crate, and that was the end of the pacing! Is your dog crate trained? If so, he might be a bit soothed by being confined. Good luck!


----------



## Seb'smama (Aug 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, he's not crate trained:-( My last GS was, and it was great. When I got Sebastian, I shared a house with a friend, and started him in the crate. He cried all night and I ignored it, just like I did with my previous GS, knowing it would end. BUT, my roommate freaked out and said that she couldn't sleep and couldn't take it anymore. I reluctantly started letting him out when he began crying at night so she could sleep, and well...you know the rest! When I moved out of there, I tried to reintroduce the crate. Nightmare! He clawed the cage all night and in the morning I noticed he had bloody paws, so needless to say, I never tried that again:-( He's always been a pacer when he is in a new place, but settles down eventually. But, it's been 3 WEEKS! And it's only at night! I just don't get it! I've never seen him be like this:-(


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Maybe he is missing the X----or being more protective of you..a new job so to speak..I hope this remedies itself soon for your sake and for his...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Why not call the vet and see if you can give him some sort of medication at bedtime to calm him down until he adjusts to the new routine. Have you checked to see if there might be a noise, or smell, or something that might be ignored by a human but picked up by an alert dog?


----------



## Seb'smama (Aug 4, 2013)

jang said:


> Maybe he is missing the X----or being more protective of you..a new job so to speak..I hope this remedies itself soon for your sake and for his...


I did think of the X factor, as the first week he ran to the window and got excited everytime he heard a loud truck rumbling by...but that ended after a few days (and although he likes everyone, he would always follow me upstairs, downstairs, out front, out back, wherever I went vs. where the x went around the house...he's always been loyal to me vs. any other friend, ex, etc. in my life) But, maybe the 2nd part of what you said might be true??? The last few months of the marriage, there was a lot of fighting and yelling, and Sebastian would pace frantically and whine loudly during the x's tantrums. I begged the x to stop as he was freaking my dog out...usually, I would just take the dog and leave for a walk because it horrified me to see my dog so upset. I moved out as soon as I could find a place that would allow such a large dog (which is NOT easy might I add).


----------



## Seb'smama (Aug 4, 2013)

arycrest said:


> Why not call the vet and see if you can give him some sort of medication at bedtime to calm him down until he adjusts to the new routine. Have you checked to see if there might be a noise, or smell, or something that might be ignored by a human but picked up by an alert dog?


I'm going to call when they open tomorrow, but the vets won't ever give info over the phone...they always want a full visit with every test imaginable (thankfully the pet ins. helps with some of this). Since we've moved, I'm trying a new vet. I am really hoping they can give me something to give him at night (didn't want to try something not vet recommended). I am a teacher and go back to work next week and I NEED my sleep when I have 35 nine-year-olds expecting me to be bushy-tailed and bright-eyed every morning!

I know the family living here prior had rescued many animals (landlord thinks they were like animal hoarders). The carpet, padding was all replaced and new paint to get rid of any smells. I thought it was something he might be hearing outside, so l tried closing all of the windows (still didn't help). But, if it's something I can't hear and he can't tell me, how am I supposed to know? I asked the neighbors (it's a four-plex where each tenant has dogs and they all play together in the big common grass area out back), but they have never had this problem with their dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have asthma and allergies, so for years I've had a HEPA filter in the bedroom. It puts out a steady level of white noise that blocks ambient sounds from outside - what about trying something like that? This is what I have: Honeywell Enviracaire 50150 - Air Purifier | National Allergy

You can also get white noise machines from many places, like Target or Walmart, for much less. I find the noise helps me sleep better even though we live in a quiet neighborhood. 

I'd also suggest starting crate training now. I wouldn't be able to sleep with my dogs pacing around the house at night and poking their noses into face! it may be more difficult than if you'd started as a puppy, but you can begin by feeding his meals in a crate.


----------



## Seb'smama (Aug 4, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have asthma and allergies, so for years I've had a HEPA filter in the bedroom. It puts out a steady level of white noise that blocks ambient sounds from outside - what about trying something like that? This is what I have: Honeywell Enviracaire 50150 - Air Purifier | National Allergy
> 
> You can also get white noise machines from many places, like Target or Walmart, for much less. I find the noise helps me sleep better even though we live in a quiet neighborhood.
> 
> I'd also suggest starting crate training now. I wouldn't be able to sleep with my dogs pacing around the house at night and poking their noses into face! it may be more difficult than if you'd started as a puppy, but you can begin by feeding his meals in a crate.


I tried running the fan all night, didn't work. As far as the crate, I don't know if you saw what I wrote previously about that, but I can't take the chance of waking to bloody paws again:-( When he saw his old crate come off the moving truck and into our new garage (it was stored in my old garage), he freaked and pulled so hard to get away from it, he almost knocked me down! It was like a horse getting spooked!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i live where there are bears and coyotes and a few cougars too, i have come round corners walking my dogs and been face to face to bears, so i know how you feel. you can buy bear mace at most hunting stores, that will work should you need it. the coyotes here are brave in packs too, but wont go after adults with adult dogs. i walk mine in the morning too and a few times at night when i lived in the apt complex ( i ran into more bears there then where i am living now go figure and i am further in the country lol). making loud noises when walking keeps all wild critters away and they wont be surprised seeing a human that way.

go to your local health food store, buy some liquid melatonin.(get the orange flavor as its gross plain) and give your dog 2 drops from the eye dropper under his tongue that should calm him down a bit. some dogs need more, some less (it works for humans too to help them sleep i use it when i cant sleep if a benedryl doesnt work lol)

if he is afraid of the crate dont use it.. just work on getting him really realy tired by walking him around the new neighborhood alot and if he is good with other dogs have him play with the other dogs in the complex


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Seb'smama said:


> I tried running the fan all night, didn't work. As far as the crate, I don't know if you saw what I wrote previously about that, but I can't take the chance of waking to bloody paws again:-( When he saw his old crate come off the moving truck and into our new garage (it was stored in my old garage), he freaked and pulled so hard to get away from it, he almost knocked me down! It was like a horse getting spooked!


Sorry, I did miss that part! Do you have a ceiling fan or a box fan? My air cleaner on high makes more noise than a fan, unless it's one of those high powered industrial kinds.


----------



## Seb'smama (Aug 4, 2013)

I've read on-line about the melatonin, but it said that it wasn't FDA approved?? That concerned me. How long did you use it for your dog?


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have used it for 12 years its the liquid kind. U can also try beenedryl
Or see a holisticvet for other natural solutions too if u dont feel
Safe using liquid melatonin


----------

